# Ireland Timeshares?



## SpikeMauler (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello everyone. We're thinking about trading our Marriott St Thomas plat week for a week in Ireland. We trade through Interval and there's six timeshares to choose from. 1) East Clare Holiday Village 2) Killarney Country Club 3) Kiltannon Home Farm 4) Old Killarney Village 5) Renvyle Strand 6) Seasons at Knocktopher Abbey. Has anyone stayed at any of these timeshares and can give me a little info? We've never been to Ireland before and are curious if any of these timeshares are worth trading my MFC plat week for. There are only few reviews on TUG and some some are pretty old. Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 1, 2014)

In general, European timeshares are not up to the standards of run-of-the-mill American TSs, and waaaay below the accustomed standards of Marriott. On the other hand, none of the Marriotts I'm familiar with have Ireland or Scotland right outside the door.

If it was me, I'd sign up for one of the 'fly, drive, and castle stay' trips (here's one: http://www.gate1travel.com/europe-travel/ireland-self-drive-8diecsfdfcaw14.aspx ) to the Emerald Isle, and save my timeshares for places where they are.

Jim


----------

